# XM Satellite Loss Widens, Stock Falls 21 Pct



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

NEW YORK (Reuters) - XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. (Nasdaq:XMSR - news) on Thursday posted a wider second-quarter loss as one-time charges overshadowed strong subscriber growth, sparking a 21 percent drop in its stock.

While the results met expectations, investors were concerned about a dispute with XM's insurers and confused about the timing of satellite launches, said Janco Partners analyst April Horace.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030807/tc_nm/tech_xm_earns_dc_3


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The stock has gone up WAY too much over the last year and was due for a correction to dispel some "irrational exuberance" as Greenspan once said.

On the fundamentals alone, the stock is way overpriced, but as a momentum play, it has been rock solid as they have been cleaning Sirius's clock so far.

Anyone have any hard data and how many of those XM subscriptions are with Delphi SkyFi radios? This product has been a godsend as I cart my receiver from my car to my house. Next stop is the boombox.....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I remember people mentioning that this stock was way overpriced and that it had been raising way too quick. I thought about buying some of this stock myself after hearing how well they were doing until I heard that it was due for a correction in the future.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My boss has purchased a large amount of XM stock based on my recommendation at $3 a share, That stock now was $13.00 the other day and is now as I write this around $11.50 he made a hell of a lot of money on it. 

Hmm should I go ask for a raise.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Good Luck


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nah, you know how it works all the good stuff floats up to them and you get all the crap rolled down to you.

But cheer up. in 15 years you'll be doing the same thing to someone under YOU. Ah, the circle of strife.......


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*XM Satellite Radio Stock Up 13 Percent*

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Shares of broadcaster XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc.(Nasdaq:XMSR - news) rose 13 percent on Friday, recovering some of its losses from a day earlier as investors focused on prospects for subscriber growth instead of concerns about an insurance row and satellite launches.

Its stock fell 21 percent on Thursday as satellite funding worries overshadowed quarterly results that meet expectations. But shares of the leader in the emerging subscription satellite radio market rose $1.43 to $11.95 in active trade on Nasdaq.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030808/bs_nm/tech_xm_stocks_dc_1


----------

